# English Shepherd Puppies Looking for Their New Homes *Transport Available*



## oldfarmcollies (Nov 21, 2022)

*Transport Coming to Fort Worth, TX 11/27* IN and St. Louis, MO Transport upcoming as well*
These are the current planned trips, but other state transport options also available*


We raise English Shepherds here on our Ranch in the Missouri Ozarks, as well as heritage breeds of Sheep, goats, chickens, and crossbred cattle. Our dogs accompany us with chores and help move the sheep and goats from pasture to pasture in a rotational grazing system.


Our English Shepherds and their puppies are naturally reared, which means we naturally deworm and do not vaccinate them. Many of our past owners come to us having had dogs with serious injuries and /or death from vaccinations, and we are happy to give them another option. We do not require, however, that they are never vaccinated; that is buyers choice. We feed a grain free diet, both raw from our family butchering, hunting, etc. as well as grain free kibble.


Past pups live in companion homes, in both town and country settings. While the majority of our pups are in small farm homestead homes, we have pups who are working stock on big ranches, therapy workers, agility dogs, frisbee competitors- they are very versatile and enjoy being with you doing what you do!


Puppies are paired for the best placements (depending on your situation, there may be optional pups), and sold by contract.


Stud service available from past pups. Contact for info.


For a video of the current litter, click here: English Shepherd Puppies for sale


----------

